# My new German Blue Ram



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi,

I just purchased a juvenile German Blue Ram from my LFS. The sales girl told me that it was definitely male but when I got home and started examining it more closely, I've noticed that his/her fins are all fairly rounded-not pointy, and he/she doesn't have the tall, separated dorsal crests that I see in pictures.

Today I brought it up with her (I was in the store purchasing a new light) and she said that it's just because he's still a baby- and that with time, the crests will develop and he will become bluer. 

Is this true? Do young rams not show male physical characteristics? Do they get bluer with age? He/she's about 2-2.5 inches in length.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

If your german ram is 2-2.5 inches, it is hardly a juvi. 

Sounds to me like you have a female adult ram!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Its difficult to tell by the finnage. The sure way to tell is to look at the big black spot on the sides. If it has blue speckles inside the black, it’s a female. If its solid black (blue around the outside is okay), then its male.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

From what I could tell the blue does extend inside the black spot, but only around the inside of the outside edge (if that makes sense)


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Also, in regard to the second part of my question.....do rams become more colorful as they age?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Also, in regard to the second part of my question.....do rams become more colorful as they age?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Post some pics! 
It will make sexing easier as well.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

as laura said its not a juvi and it most likely is a female from the description and as Scuba Kid said pix will help


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Does it have a pink belly? Most of the time, only females have a pink belly...and its usually really distinct.

Definitely post some pictures though...then we can help you sex it.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks....

I don't have a camera....I took some pics with my camera phone but now I can't figure out how to send them...I can text-message it, but I don't know how to put it in an e-mail......I'm working on it though.....

no pink in the belly, as far as I can see. 

Here's another question though....he/she likes to swim up and down the side of the glass...is this normal behavior?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

OK...I figured out the phone camera thing.....here are the pictures I took...I know they're not very crisp, but it will take a few days to get pictures taken with a better camera.....

What do you all think? Boy or Girl?

Thanks again for your insights.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

looks like a female to me


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

kinda looks like a male but then again im half asllep


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

not really sure, but it looks like a female. the pink belly develope when the fish is going to breed or something... kind of like kribensis


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't tell from coloration of bellies and whatnot. The only sure way to tell (which isn't apparent from the photos) is whether there are blue spangles in the large black spot. If there are, its a female. If there aren't, its a male.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Ahh I can't tell either. Look kind of male, but the fins aren't very elongated like most males. Maybe in time they will get longer....if in fact it is a male. 

And about the pink belly, I had a female GBR before with a very distinct pink belly and there was no male around....so she wasn't going to breed. Guess she was just happy.

I dont see any blue specks on the black spot, but it could just be that I can't see them in the picture.

Sorry! I thought a picture would help us sex it for you.

Here is a picture of the female I had for comparison. Notice her top (dorsal?) fin isn't elongated. Your GBR has a longer fin which leads me to think its male. But most males have even longer fins than yours, so thats why I'm not certain.








Her pink belly doesn't show up very well in this picture.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well kristin the shot would help if it was a little clearer and brighter but from the looks of it there is not blue in the black dot.
Heres a male








Heres a female


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_I actually think your ram looks like a male to me. And yes...as the becomes used to his surroundings and settles in he will become more colorful. As far as the pink belly thing...I have had BOTH males and females with pink bellys. The females are aways more pink, but males can pink up too. And I also do not find the blue spangles in the black spot relable either in sexing. I have found the finnage the easiest way to sex them. I look for a Longer spine in the dorsal, and more point to the dorsal...that would be a male. 

Also, Blue Rams like soft water. What kind of rock do you have in that tank with him. If it will effect the hardness, you may want to remove it. And I have found Blue rams are MUCH happier with other Blue rams around. They tend to color down and sulk when alone. So if you got some more of them, he may color up quite nicely for you. 

Hope that helped,
Kathy _


----------



## jeffm1000 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm a noob and have no idea what sex it is but good pick, very nice looking fish!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses. Are they happier in pairs? The girl in the fish store said that he'll be happier and more colorful on his own. If I should get another....does it matter if I get a male or a female? 

I have another question about him......

I noticed this morning that after eating a bloodworm breakfast, my blue ram is panting a little....he's swimming around...but he looks like his breathing is a little labored. The food got away from me and he ate more than normal today....could he just be overfull? My fish are usually fed flake and pellet food, but I fasted them yesterday and the bloodworms are a treat. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Whitney said:


> Thanks for all your responses. Are they happier in pairs? The girl in the fish store said that he'll be happier and more colorful on his own. If I should get another....does it matter if I get a male or a female?


IMO, one ram is fine. I used to have one and he has been fine without company for almost 3 months. Since then, I now have 6 rams(3 males and 3 females). 

Good luck.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Blue have yours breed yet, if so did you do anything special to the water?


----------

